# Klipsch is awesome!



## reddal (Dec 17, 2009)

Onkyo 905 reciver
Pioneer BDP 52 region free Bluray
Emotiva XPA - 3 power amp
PS3
Sony XRD Projector
Tvix 6500 Media player
Samsung Combo HD DVD/Blu ray

Fronts Klipsch RF83
Center Klipsch RC64
Surround Klipsch RS62
Back Surround Klipscj RVX 54

Waiting for:
2x Maelstrom 21" to be mounted as an IB:hsd:
Faceaudio FT1600 to power the Maelstroms
Behringer DEQ2496 to get a good response.

-Tommy


----------

